# Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)



## D@rk (10. Juni 2013)

*Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)*

Hey Leute,
habe vor ein paar tagen aus spaß mal ein gewinnspiel mitgemacht bei 4players und wusste nur das es um Never Winter geht.
Leider spiele ich es noch nichtmal xD
Habe jetzt einen Code gewonnen (Hauptgewinn) undzwar dieses hier : Held des Nordens
Anscheinend ist das paket ja richtig geld wert und da ich es nicht spiele dachte ich mir, ihr könnt mir helfen was ich jetzt mit dem Code machen könnte, bzw wo ich ihn verkaufen könnte.


http://nw.de.perfectworld.eu/founderspack/hero


----------



## ColorMe (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)*

Ebay oder im Forum anbieten?


----------



## D@rk (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Ebay oder im Forum anbieten?


 
ok wusste nicht genau ob man key´s verkaufen darf


----------



## Yassen (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)*

Wenn cih richtig lieg nein


----------



## D@rk (10. Juni 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Wenn cih richtig lieg nein



Habs gemerkt danke @ yassen


----------



## ColorMe (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benötige eure Hilfe (Never Winter)*

Ich spreche auch nicht vom PCGH-Forum


----------

